# Reputable US Flashcart Sellers?



## DetectiveKunKun (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm new to the forum and new to homebrew, but I've been doing lots of research trying to find the right flashcart for the DSi project I'm planning on working on. However, I'm having trouble finding a place I can buy a flashcart from. I was wondering if there are any reputable US sellers out there that I can get a flashcart from for a decent price with relatively fast shipping? If not I had planned on buying one from the GBA Temp sponsored site, I just don't like waiting so long to receive my package, but I'll be patient if I have to.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 25, 2016)

DetectiveKunKun said:


> I'm new to the forum and new to homebrew, but I've been doing lots of research trying to find the right flashcart for the DSi project I'm planning on working on. However, I'm having trouble finding a place I can buy a flashcart from. I was wondering if there are any reputable US sellers out there that I can get a flashcart from for a decent price with relatively fast shipping? If not I had planned on buying one from the GBA Temp sponsored site, I just don't like waiting so long to receive my package, but I'll be patient if I have to.
> 
> Thanks for reading


Quite unfortunately, the only "reputable" (if that's what you want to call them) flashcart retailers you'll find is in China (American-based flashcart retailers are extremely untrustworthy).  I recommend you use GBATemp's sponsor to make it easier on yourself, and support the 'temp!


----------

